# Nikon D80 replacement



## afton (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm wondering whether Nikon would release D80 replacement soon,
the reason is I'm after the discount that Nikon might give to 
clear the old D80 stock after they release the new model.


----------



## adolan20 (Jan 21, 2008)

Many speculate that Nikon _may_ announce a replacement at the PMA on January 31st, _but_, that is all speculation.  Here is the PMA if you are unsure what it is: http://www.pmai.org/index.cfm/ci_id/33573.htm


----------



## ScottS (Jan 21, 2008)

afton said:


> I'm wondering whether Nikon would release D80 replacement soon,
> the reason is I'm after the discount that Nikon might give to
> clear the old D80 stock after they release the new model.


 
Yea and everyone thought that the D200 would become a steal after the D300 came out... It didn't... So dont keep your hopes up too much.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 22, 2008)

SLRs do not depreciate much at all unfortunately.


----------

